

Ask HN: Do you keep a personal balance sheet? - duochrome

Do you keep a personal balance sheet? Where do you keep it? A paper notebook?<p>Are there any simple software of webapp for this purpose?
======
iamsalman
I have tried using countless apps, spreadsheets etc until I resorted back to
plain .txt file for my personal finances. Even for my startup finances, we
still use a simple Google spreadsheet in-house.

------
pwg
Not web based, but simple and straightforward:

[http://www.ledger-cli.org/](http://www.ledger-cli.org/)

